# The Grey



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I just thought id bring this up and start a lil conversation since the forum seems a lil quiet today.

My boyfriend and I watched The Grey last night and I really wanted to like it, but the ending just let me down. The trailer with the wolves really had me goin. I mean we were really diggin it and were excited when they killed the omega wolf. But I think it had the potential to be a much better movie then it was. 

So yeah, comments? Anyone else feel let down by this movie? Any other movies let u down like this?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't seen that one yet. It's in my que I think.
I watched Jack and Jill and Horrible Bosses the last couple of weekends, and those were both wicked funny. They had my gut hurting.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I had heard horrible bosses was funny, but my bf doesn't seem interested. We might see jack and jill that looked interesting. I have some free movie promo codes from redbox  so at least I didn't pay for The Grey lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I moved it up in the que. It'll be mailed out tomorrow. I'll watch it this weekend and let you know. LOL!
I love Adam Sandler, so Jack and Jill was pretty funny to me. That guy just cracks me up.
Horrible Bosses was just a bunch of "I can't believe these idiots" momments that were funny as heck and it was good.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha that works. I gave up on netflix. I was payin too much and not gettin my worth out of it lol. I keep getting the please come back emails thought lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I heard the grey sucked and the ending was terrible so I haven't bothered watching it. However, Jack & Jill is a riot! I've seen it five times with my daughter lol!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I heard the grey sucked and the ending was terrible so I haven't bothered watching it. However, Jack & Jill is a riot! I've seen it five times with my daughter lol!


I'm not the only Adam Sandler dork here then. My GF was like, "that was kinda cute" as I wiped the laugh tears from my eyes. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I'm not the only Adam Sandler dork here then. My GF was like, "that was kinda cute" as I wiped the laugh tears from my eyes. LOL!


Big daddy is one of my favs! I just watched it Sunday lol!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Haha that works. *I gave up on netflix. I was payin too much and not gettin my worth out of it lol.* I keep getting the please come back emails thought lol


Do you have issues with movies and the audio/visual being out of sync for like the first 10 minutes or so? I do and it's driving me crazy. Doesn't matter what time of day or night I try to watch something, I have the same issue.

Oh, and I've not even heard of this movie you're talking about, just thought I'd add that in there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Do you have issues with movies and the audio/visual being out of sync for like the first 10 minutes or so? I do and it's driving me crazy. Doesn't matter what time of day or night I try to watch something, I have the same issue.
> 
> Oh, and I've not even heard of this movie you're talking about, just thought I'd add that in there.


I don't remember honestly lol. I just know that when I first joined it was like 13.99 for 3 mail home and all digital content. But when I cancled I was paying almost 30! I had just bought my house and was trying to cut back on a few bills. I thought about keeping just the digital, but u don't get new releases. I get free basic cable with on demand shows with my super high speed internet so im good with that and then redbox new movies 

And I hadn't heard about The Grey till I saw a preview for it when we rented Contraband, which was an awesome movie btw.  and Mark Whalberg


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't watch it. A lot of people are very angry with the manner they portrayed wolves in.

*shrugs*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I don't remember honestly lol. I just know that when I first joined it was like 13.99 for 3 mail home and all digital content. But when I cancled I was paying almost 30! I had just bought my house and was trying to cut back on a few bills. I thought about keeping just the digital, but u don't get new releases. I get free basic cable with on demand shows with my super high speed internet so im good with that and then redbox new movies
> 
> And I hadn't heard about The Grey till I saw a preview for it when we rented Contraband, which was an awesome movie btw.  and Mark Whalberg


Ouch! That's crazy. I had the membership where I got stuff mailed to me at first, but then I was like, pffft... I can watch online b/c the only time I really watch anything is at night when I can't sleep, and then it's kids movies b/c Trinity is awake as long as I am lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha Bev I know exactly what you are talking about with the audio/visual being off!! That drives me nuts!!! Lol....

Anywho, I have not seen The Grey either, but thanks for warning me  hehe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I was irritated by the ending until the final scene. all the way at the end of the credits there is a 4 second scene that you must have missed.. best ending Ive seen in a long time


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> I didn't watch it. A lot of people are very angry with the manner they portrayed wolves in.
> 
> *shrugs*


yeah im sure my BF was irritated with my wolf comments through out the movie. i kept saying things like "thats not right" " they wouldnt do that" "i dont think a den looks like that" looked more like the raptor den from one of the Jurassic Park movies.

<--- is a big dino nut.



redog said:


> I was irritated by the ending until the final scene. all the way at the end of the credits there is a 4 second scene that you must have missed.. best ending Ive seen in a long time


:curse: gosh darn it. i tried to fast forward cuz my BF was sure there was more. and it skipped chapters and i couldnt get it to go back, kept saying "function not available on rental copy". so i gave up. i wonder if i can youtube it?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

FYI. I saw Jack and Jill and neither me or the BF were impressed.....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WHAT! 
I giggled my butt off and I was sober. Maybe I was in a goofie mood. Weird. I heart Adam Sandler.

I watched The Grey. I get what you mean about the lameness of it all. It had potential. Not a movie for anyone who knows anything about any type of canine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah there were some funny moments in Jack and Jill but overall kinda meh...

But yeah totally agree with The Grey. Once u understand canines the movie kinda makes no sense and the den looked like raptor nest from Jurassic Park 2. Lol. I <3 dinosaurs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally watched the movie and I give it two thumbs down! LOL! It sucked and was extremely slow moving! I looked for that ending in the credits and didn't see anything either.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The ending is AFTER the credits. It's Liam Neeson laying his head on a wolf. It may have been the Alpha, but I can't remember. It could have meant he was excepted into the pack, or he beat the Alpha.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Liam killed that fucker. they showed the wolf taking his last breath like when he killed the first one earlier in the movie


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

redog said:


> I was irritated by the ending until the final scene. all the way at the end of the credits there is a 4 second scene that you must have missed.. best ending Ive seen in a long time


yup~ I was like WTF!!!!  ... ... ... ... Dammmmmmm......... :clap:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm now I really need to see that ending. Lol


----------

